

Now the public decides the price - tintin
http://games.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1986876&cid=35148166

======
tintin
Context:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/32855/Nintendos_FilsAime_...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/32855/Nintendos_FilsAime_LowPriced_Mobile_Games_Among_Biggest_Risks_To_Industry.php)

